# Keyboard shortcut to get to System Preferences in Mojave?



## JohnDohe (Dec 10, 2015)

I need a keyboard shortcut to open System Preferences in my MacBook (Retina, 12-inch, 2017)
running Mojave (OS version 20.14.6)
 
I've gone to,
System Preferences > Keyboard > Shortcuts > App shortcuts ,
clicked "+" to add "System Preferences" to "All Applications" and "All controls"
and gave it the keystroke shortcut option+` 
 








 
then I quit Firefox, rebooted, and the shortcut doesn't work.
 
Then I added ellipses to the end of the name of System Preferences…
using option+; to create the ellipses, quit Firefoxk, rebooted . . .
and the shortcut still doesn't work.
 
What am I missing??
 
Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have a shortcut to System Preferences in the Dock? 
Try this
https://www.macworld.com/article/191967/sysprefs_shortcut.html


----------

